# Swim22 - Again!



## Adrasteia (Mar 1, 2017)

So after the success of last year Adam and I have decided to do Swim22 again as part of a larger challenge: a swim, bike, hike! We're going to do Pedal for Scotland and bag Adam's first Munro too this year but the focus now is all poolside!

So far Adam has completed 15 lengths, so a pretty good 375m, and I've done a little over 5k, which is down on this time last year I think (in my defense I've had a monster of a cold...)

We're about 1 month into starting his pump too so it's been a bit of an exciting (exhausting) time!

To keep me honest, and hopefully see improvements, I'm going to update frequently following the @Matt Cycle model.

So last swim:
Focus: Group swim focusing on free and breaststroke
Distance: 2k
Avg pace: 2:22min/100m
Fastest Pace: 1:19min/100m
Avg strokes per length: 13

Bit of a weird session in that we were doing 50 % breaststroke which we don't normally, and had a lot of pretty tough drills (breaststroke arms only with no pull buoy, ouch!). I didn't swim too badly, although the class was packed. Bring on the longer nights when the pool gets quieter again!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 1, 2017)

Good luck!  I will look forward to your updates, well done for doing this again


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 1, 2017)

Well done and good luck to you and Adam.


----------



## Adrasteia (Mar 9, 2017)

I managed to get a couple of swims in over the last week: a quick half hour 1050m blast on Thursday, slightly ruined by a big guy in the lane who obviously thought he looked like the faster swimmer and persistently took off ahead of me, swimming a slow crawl. I couldn’t maintain a crawl at that pace so I either had to overtake or go to breaststroke. I always give way to faster swimmers at the end of each set so I’m not holding anyone back and I was hoping for the same courtesy but he was having none of it!


Adam (and Cora) joined in on Sunday, Adam managing 10 lengths in 25 mins which is pretty good going for him. He’s just learning bilateral breathing so his swimming looks really scrappy but that should even out with practice. Madam on the other hand has decided at the grand old age of 2 that she doesn’t need any help and is insisting on throwing away her float. She can manage about a metre but in her mind I’m sure she can manage a mile, if only us interfering parents would let her be…


My Monday class session was pretty good – a 400m warm up, 8 x 25m sprints at 100%, though we were allowed fins which was great fun and saw my top speed drop from 21 – 22 seconds to 18! Then 2 x 200m counting strokes per length, another 8 x25m sprints maintaining our stroke rate, 2 x 200m focussing on a 6-beat kick then 250m cool down.  I’m around a meter behind the fastest guy in the group on sprint speed (equal with fins on!) but over the longer distances I’m nowhere near! Back in again tonight, Adam has recently started getting hypos when swimming – previously he would always rise and save them for later! – so I’m really hoping a more aggressive temp basal will knock that on the head. Time to find out…


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 9, 2017)

Very well done.


----------



## Adrasteia (Mar 20, 2017)

Another Monday and Thursday swim under the belt for me racking up another 3k plus change - nothing too exciting. We did however take the kids swimming again on Saturday (having managed to avoid hypos for the last two swims) and Adam managed a whopping 400m! It was a deep pool so he did a couple of timed 25m sprints from a diving start. This allows him to 'dolphin kick' until he surfaces - he absolutely flies along doing this. God help us when he is coordinated enough for butterfly! He managed a length in 55 seconds which is pretty good for a little fella.

He wiped out on his last length though - he couldn't swim another meter so got out and walked back to the top end and sat in the (ridiculously warm) baby pool for the last 10 minutes! I did try to get him to take it easy but he is obsessed with timing himself, and is desperately trying to get me to give him my Garmin so he can do it himself!

That's me up to 9 miles and Adam 1.1 miles


----------



## Northerner (Mar 20, 2017)

Fabulous!  I have so much admiration for you both, and it is terrific to hear about how Adam enjoys it so much and is so competitive!


----------



## Adrasteia (Mar 30, 2017)

Well, that's another 6K plus change under the belt since last I posted, racked up over 4 swims. I usually try to get in an hour on a Monday, half an hour when Adam has his lesson on a Thursday and 45 or so mins on a Sunday if time allows. Adam does Thursday and Saturday, the latter being when when Dad swims with Adam and I get the pleasure reminding Cora that yes, she is considered a non-swimmer by the lifeguards so no, she can't launch in at the deep end!

Had a particularly tough Monday session last week, which consisted of the following:

400 warm up
50 swim
50 kick
50 pull
50 swim
20x25m flat out sprints off 1 minute (this was much more tiring than it sounds)
12x50m, every second 50 at flat out sprint pace
300m cool down

I'm just not made for sprinting!

Adam is unfortunately ill this week with some mystery bug so he's not managed to get much swimming done but did add around 500m to his total so he's ahead of his target. He is quite cross at not being allowed to make his swimming or gymnastics classes but given that sitting up is making him dizzy I'm not getting too much grief about it!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2017)

Wow, you're doing really well!  I hope Adam is feeling much better very soon, I can imagine how frustrated he must feel, he normally has so much energy!  Hope his BGs aren't causing too much of a problem


----------

